# Suchen funktioniert bei mir nicht

## hitachi

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade nach etwas im Forum suchen, ich bekomme aber immer nur einen ganz weißen Bildschirm. Unten links steht dann fertig.

Ich nutze Firefox3.0. Bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem?

----------

## franzf

Nein bist du nicht  :Wink: 

Auch mit konqueror kommt nur ein leeres html-file an! Liegt also wohl am server.

Mal schaun, vielleicht tauscht grad ein hacker das template gegen ein eigenes aus  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

Scheint ein ganz neuer Bug zu sein - heute morgen ging es noch, und jetzt mit dem selben Firefox funktionieren nicht mal die  Oben-Rechts-Links  :Laughing:  "Beiträge der letzten 24 Stunden usw."

----------

## blu3bird

Liegt nicht am Browser, es ist ein allgemeines Problem

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-692015.html#5094264 wrote:*   

> The blank page you get when searching is due to it hitting php's memory limit, this is more likely to happen when there are lots 
> 
> of people using the forums which is why it happens intermittently. Unfortunately the only real solution is to get more RAM for the server which would mean we could increase the limit.

 

----------

## franzf

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Liegt nicht am Browser, es ist ein allgemeines Problem
> 
>  *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-692015.html#5094264 wrote:*   The blank page you get when searching is due to it hitting php's memory limit, this is more likely to happen when there are lots 
> 
> of people using the forums which is why it happens intermittently. Unfortunately the only real solution is to get more RAM for the server which would mean we could increase the limit. 

 

Hätte man suchen können wäre der DUP vermeidbar gewesen. So wächst jetzt die Größe der Datenbank stetig, und irgendwann ist die Festplatte voll. Da kann man doch ein bissl was für mehr RAM ausgeben, um dieses Szenario noch etwas hinaus zu zögern  :Wink: 

Nur so nebenbei  :Razz: 

----------

## think4urs11

eine gelegentlich diskutierte Strategie um dem entgegenzuwirken ist ein Löschen des OTW-Subforums  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Mir ist auch aufgefallen das in diesem Forum unnötig viel Zitiert wird, denke das auch dies den Speicherbedarf unnötig in die Höhe treibt, und unschön zu lesen ist es meist auch noch.

Ich möchte hier auf keinen Fall rummeckern, doch fällt es extrem auf wenn man es mal mit anderen Foren vergleicht.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## think4urs11

Folgendes ist bisher als zu bürokratisch/kompliziert nicht in den offiziellen Forenregeln aufgenommen worden aber dem Sinn nach wäre es sicher nicht schädlich wenn sich die Leuts daran orientieren würden.

 *Quote:*   

> Das Zitieren eines Vorposters sollte in einer sinnvollen Weise geschehen; ein Vollzitat ist i.d.R. zu unterlassen es sei denn es ist zum Verständnis (z.B. zitieren eines weiter zurückliegenden Beitrages) unbedingt erforderlich. Ansonsten sollten nur die relevanten Teile auf die sich die Antwort bezieht als Zitat referenziert werden; ggf. kann hier mit gestückelten Zitaten die Les- und Verstehbarkeit weiter erhöht werden. Der Umfang eines Zitates sollte den eigenen Beitrag nicht um Größenordnungen überschreiten (20 Zeilen Zitat, eine Zeile Eigenbeitrag).

 oder in etwas kürzer:  *Quote:*   

> Zitate und eigene Beiträge sollten in einem gesunden, d.h. ausgewogenen Verhältnis stehen. (20 Zeilen Zitat 'gegen' 1 Zeile Eigenbeitrag sind nicht ausgewogen)

 

----------

## jkoerner

Ich bin der Meinung, daß OTW auch prima bei Heise & Co(und deren internationalen Gegenstücken) unterzubringen ist. Wenn das an o.g. Ausfällen zu großen Teilen beteiligt ist bin ich der Ansicht, daß so etwas gern in den Orcus verschoben werden kann. Auch der nationale „Kotz-Chat” eignet sich hervorragend für OTW.

Über die Zitat-Wut mancher Zeitgenossen kann ich mich bei E-mail auch ereifern. Aber dafür gibt es dort ToFu…

Nur meine 2 ¢

----------

